# Synthetic saddles?



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Two of the saddles I used for endurance were synthetic. (Big Horn western and a Thorowgood multi purpose) They were great!

As long as they fit your horse, why not?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Griffith361 said:


> The one I'm looking at is the Kimberly Synthetic Endurance Saddle with Horn...


I have no personal experience with this brand, but have found synthetics in general to be either really nice or really not. I have a Wintec Aussie that I used when I was breaking babies and it held up great (in fact, its still out in the tack room looking barely used). I have heard good and bad things about Abettas, so not sure if that is a model thing or just dumb luck. Have you searched for online reviews about Kimberly saddles?

I know you said you are used to riding western.. but I still shudder at the idea of a horn on my endurance saddle as I think I would be harpooning myself on it while trying to duck trees (or being hung up on it when I slither out of the saddle like a wet noodle at a 90 mile hold :shock. I guess you get used to avoiding it, but personally I would look at a model without a horn. As you already said, they poleys are there to give you some extra stick in the saddle for those excited pony moments.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Call Down Under first and ask them about fit for your horse's shape. They told me the endurance aussies they make won't work well for my high withered horse. Also, the endurance versions they make have foam panels, and I much prefer wool flocking ("serge" panels in aussie saddles). I ended up getting their Master Campdraft Deluxe, which I really like, but it is not synthetic.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a Wintec synthetic aussie and it serves me well. It is a bit heavier than an endurance saddle but it is still light weight and has held up fantastic through the years. I like that it does not have a horn and some Dawn dish soap and the hose clean it just fine!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

A friend of mine uses an Wintec aussie for CTRs. She rides about 35 miles a weekend. Her horse is never sore and the saddle seems to fit well. She loves her saddle. She wore out one (the flap got a hole rubbed in it) and she just bought another one. 

I find them sort of heavy for an endurance saddle, but whatever works!


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a Barefoot Cheyenne Endurance saddle which is synthetic. I love it! It is tough and easy to clean, and darn comfy. Since my mare is short backed and round, the treeless was the way to go, but it was too expensive to buy a leather one. The synthetic was less expensive, but I am actually glad I got it, especially since I ride in the rain now and then!


----------



## borntofly (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a Wintec Aussie and it is the most comfortable saddle I have sat my rump in! I also appreciate the simplicity of the saddle's maintenance.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a synthetic Kimberly hornless endurance saddle. Unfortunately, because I'm getting over an injury, I have not been able to give it a proper endurance test. Otherwise, I really like it - it fits the horse I got it for very well (medium with regard to width of back and height of whithers) and I find it quite comfortable. I think I'm probably going to get another one this year for my "wideglides" because the saddle is light (about 13 lbs) and even though my shoulder has improved I still won't be able to lift my heavy saddles for the foreseeable future.

Some pros are light weight, easy to maintain and good price. A con might be that because it is synthetic is won`t last as long as a leather one (I`ve not had mine that long so can`t say for sure how long it would last).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a western altho hornless endurance leather and cordura saddle. Thought it would fit my horse and it doesn't.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's not an Aussie, but we have a Big Horn endurance/trail saddle for sale. It's part leather and part synthetic.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

*Makes grabby hands at Phantom's big horn* I Pmed you.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Phantomhorse, I'm trying to get ahold of you  Please PM me


----------

